# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علوم تربیتی وبازارکار آن

## soghrat

سلام سوالی که داشتم اینه که بازار کاررشته علوم تربیتی شاخه مدیریت اموزشش چطوره ممنون ازراهنماییتون

----------


## Ali.psy

نقل از واحد مشاوره راسخون:گرایش دبستانی و پیش دبستانی : فارغ‌ التحصیلان‌ این‌ گرایش‌ می‌توانند در مراکز آموزشی‌ دبستانی‌ و پیش‌ دبستانی‌ به‌ عنوان‌ مدیر، آموزگار و کارشناس‌ تهیه‌ مواد و وسایل‌ آموزشی‌ و کمک‌ آموزشی‌ و همچنین‌ در مراکز دیگری‌ مثل‌ مدارس‌ کودکان‌ استثنائی‌، کانون‌ پرورش‌ فکری‌ کودکان‌ و نوجوانان‌، سازمان‌ بهزیستی‌ و دیگر مراکز مشابه‌ مشغول‌ بکار شوند .فارغ‌التحصیل این گرایش علاوه بر کار در آموزش و پرورش و مهد کودک‌ها و آمادگی‌ها در صورت داشتن سرمایه‌ لازم می‌تواند مجوز تأسیس مهد کودک و آمادگی را بگیرد و در این زمینه به طور خصوصی فعالیت کند.مدیریت و برنامه ریزی آموزشی : فارغ‌ التحصیلان‌ می‌توانند در مراکزی‌ همچون‌ وزارت‌ آموزش‌ و پرورش‌، وزارت‌ علوم‌ تحقیفات‌ و فناوری‌، وزارت‌ بهداشت‌، درمان‌ و آموزش‌ پزشکی‌، مدارس‌، دانشگاهها و دیگر مراکز آموزشی‌ به‌ کار برنامه‌ریزی‌ و مدیریت‌ آموزشی‌ مشغول‌ شوند.
موقعیت‌های شغلی بسیاری برای فارغ‌التحصیلان این گرایش وجود دارد. تا جایی که بسیاری از کارشناسان مدیریت و برنامه‌ریزی آموزشی آینده شغلی این گرایش را در کشور ما، بسیار امیدبخش و ایده‌آل می‌دانند و معتقدند که فارغ‌التحصیلان مدیریت و برنامه‌ریزی آموزشی باید آینده خود را در فردا ببینند. چون کشور ما، یکی از کشورهای در حال رشد و توسعه است و بدون بهره‌گیری از شاخه‌های مختلف آموزشی، نمی‌تواند توسعه همه جانبه داشته باشد.در حال حاضر فارغ‌التحصیلان این گرایش در درجه اول جذب آموزش و پرورش می‌شوند. تعدادی نیز در سازمان‌های دولتی از جمله سازمان‌های مدیریت وبرنامه‌ریزی و برنامه‌وبودجه فعالیت می‌کنند. گفتنی است که فارغ‌التحصیلان مدیریت و برنامه‌ریزی آموزشی مجوز تأسیس آموزشکده‌های درسی را دارند و در صورت داشتن سرمایه لازم،‌ می‌توانند در این زمینه فعالیت کنند.هر دو این گرایشها خوبند و تنها مهارت و بالا بودن سطح علمی و مقطع تحصیلی شماست که بازار کار مناسبی برای شما فراهم میکند.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

حتی پارسال یه مصاحبه بود لیسانسیه مکانیک شریف ارشد رشته علوم تربیتی2 یعنی مشاوره خونده بود والان تو چند موسسه تو تهران کار میکنه وسرش شلوغه.

----------


## soghrat

> نقل از واحد مشاوره راسخون:گرایش دبستانی و پیش دبستانی : فارغ‌ التحصیلان‌ این‌ گرایش‌ می‌توانند در مراکز آموزشی‌ دبستانی‌ و پیش‌ دبستانی‌ به‌ عنوان‌ مدیر، آموزگار و کارشناس‌ تهیه‌ مواد و وسایل‌ آموزشی‌ و کمک‌ آموزشی‌ و همچنین‌ در مراکز دیگری‌ مثل‌ مدارس‌ کودکان‌ استثنائی‌، کانون‌ پرورش‌ فکری‌ کودکان‌ و نوجوانان‌، سازمان‌ بهزیستی‌ و دیگر مراکز مشابه‌ مشغول‌ بکار شوند .فارغ‌التحصیل این گرایش علاوه بر کار در آموزش و پرورش و مهد کودک‌ها و آمادگی‌ها در صورت داشتن سرمایه‌ لازم می‌تواند مجوز تأسیس مهد کودک و آمادگی را بگیرد و در این زمینه به طور خصوصی فعالیت کند.مدیریت و برنامه ریزی آموزشی : فارغ‌ التحصیلان‌ می‌توانند در مراکزی‌ همچون‌ وزارت‌ آموزش‌ و پرورش‌، وزارت‌ علوم‌ تحقیفات‌ و فناوری‌، وزارت‌ بهداشت‌، درمان‌ و آموزش‌ پزشکی‌، مدارس‌، دانشگاهها و دیگر مراکز آموزشی‌ به‌ کار برنامه‌ریزی‌ و مدیریت‌ آموزشی‌ مشغول‌ شوند.
> موقعیت‌های شغلی بسیاری برای فارغ‌التحصیلان این گرایش وجود دارد. تا جایی که بسیاری از کارشناسان مدیریت و برنامه‌ریزی آموزشی آینده شغلی این گرایش را در کشور ما، بسیار امیدبخش و ایده‌آل می‌دانند و معتقدند که فارغ‌التحصیلان مدیریت و برنامه‌ریزی آموزشی باید آینده خود را در فردا ببینند. چون کشور ما، یکی از کشورهای در حال رشد و توسعه است و بدون بهره‌گیری از شاخه‌های مختلف آموزشی، نمی‌تواند توسعه همه جانبه داشته باشد.در حال حاضر فارغ‌التحصیلان این گرایش در درجه اول جذب آموزش و پرورش می‌شوند. تعدادی نیز در سازمان‌های دولتی از جمله سازمان‌های مدیریت وبرنامه‌ریزی و برنامه‌وبودجه فعالیت می‌کنند. گفتنی است که فارغ‌التحصیلان مدیریت و برنامه‌ریزی آموزشی مجوز تأسیس آموزشکده‌های درسی را دارند و در صورت داشتن سرمایه لازم،‌ می‌توانند در این زمینه فعالیت کنند.هر دو این گرایشها خوبند و تنها مهارت و بالا بودن سطح علمی و مقطع تحصیلی شماست که بازار کار مناسبی برای شما فراهم میکند.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> حتی پارسال یه مصاحبه بود لیسانسیه مکانیک شریف ارشد رشته علوم تربیتی2 یعنی مشاوره خونده بود والان تو چند موسسه تو تهران کار میکنه وسرش شلوغه.


بله اونومنم خوندم

----------


## Ali.psy

بالاخره این گرایش بد نیست.از امسال مجموعه علوم تربیتی2 که شامل رشته های مشاوره روانشناسی تربیتی و... بود به مجموعه روانشناسی پیوسته چون درحال حاضر جامعه به مشاوره نیاز منده

----------

